# I painted my case! (in white, NO RGB, CL4P-TP)



## Thimblewad (Nov 3, 2017)

** -all images are thumblnails, so you have to clickety-click on them*
*→ This is what it looks like atm ←*



 ​
*↓Story↓*
Hey guys! I just wanted to share this cool little project I gave myself for the past couple of days.

When I bought my case, it was available in a black and a white color, but ofc I opted for the black one. After a couple of years now, my mind kept going back if I made the right choice so I said to myself "Let's paint it and if I don't like it I'll just buy a new one".

Well, I started off with this gem, the cable management was also poor from before and it generally doesn't really look like a nice PC:


Of course, not having a spare case meant I had to dissasemble and reassemble my PC right on the desk, so everything looked like this:


I've decided to leave the front grills and some other details in their original black color, since I am going for a more black/white combo with some hints of grey. I started everything by painting the front panel...


After I was pretty happy with the results, I said to myself "F*ck it, let's paint it all!"
 

Day 2: Everything is dry enough and ready for assembly... But wait... Should I do the GPU and PSU, too? HELL YES!
 

So now I can finally put everything back together and enjoy my new PC!


And of course, the full setup:




I hope you've enjoyed this short presentation. In the near future I'm planning on drawing something on the case, we'll see what my girlfriend comes up with, she'll be doing the drawing. Any ideas?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 3, 2017)

Now I want to paint mine


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 3, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Now I want to paint mine



Well, all I spent was 15€ for 3 spray cans I used (matte white) and 3€ for special spray caps. I think it was well worth it. Happy to give inspiration!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 3, 2017)

It Looks Cool GJ...I was thinking about that but I was concerned more about the smell after painting,how long before that disappear?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm so friggin tempted to do something like this myself...
Glad to see someone do it first... LoL
Building a custom monitor stand with a sound bar and I'm thinking I want the whole system to match..

For the people that don't know the OP put a lot of work into b getting this done right and it looks fantastic imo


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice job !

I will be undertaking a similar project over the holidays with a brand new TT-900, but I am going with a red interior and some red accents on the outside, since it is all black and glass now.

It will be my 2nd box called the Big Red 1 (after the Army's 1st Armored Division, which I served in long ago).  I did some mild exterior accents and red led fans to my current Air 540, but this will be a much more involved project, as I also plan to do some physical mods too....

I plan to post a build log starting on Thanksgiving weekend...stay tuned


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 3, 2017)

It makes that main board look so small.

Unloop the GPU power cables!


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 3, 2017)

*Thanks for all the suport guys!*



FR@NK said:


> It makes that main board look so small.
> 
> Unloop the GPU power cables!



Why tho? The cable is really long and if I untagle it it just looks like a big mess.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 3, 2017)

Did you key it ....rub it over with sandpaper first?


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Did you key it ....rub it over with sandpaper first?



Erm, well... No.  I spent 1€ more on each of the cans because it's a wrap type of deal.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 3, 2017)

This pc has the same cooler but i sprayed it black.



 



 

Some unkeyed metal


----------



## peche (Nov 3, 2017)

bonehead123 said:


> Nice job !
> 
> I will be undertaking a similar project over the holidays with a brand new TT-900, but I am going with a red interior and some red accents on the outside, since it is all black and glass now.
> 
> ...


remeber to tag people, like that probably will forget to stay tuned!



Thimblewad said:


>


well done, i had that case, love it so much, also did a side window mod with an acrylic glass i've gotten, dont ask were cuz i totally forgot!


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 3, 2017)

peche said:


> well done, i had that case, love it so much, also did a side window mod with an acrylic glass i've gotten, dont ask were cuz i totally forgot!



Well, maybe sometime in the future, but I already did a hard-mod with the front fan (one on the top grille) and I don't think I'll be keeping this case for too long. I'm planing on getting a new build next year, sooooo, maybe I'll be giving this PC to my brother. If he's gonna be a good boy. He's 10


----------



## peche (Nov 3, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Well, maybe sometime in the future, but I already did a hard-mod with the front fan (one on the top grille) and I don't think I'll be keeping this case for too long. I'm planing on getting a new build next year, sooooo, maybe I'll be giving this PC to my brother. If he's gonna be a good boy. He's 10


i did moded a case like that one, 
took al 5.25 bays, leave only HDD cages, attached 2x120 slim profile blue fans, did grilled some holes to attach front fans, did some "guides" for internal cable management,  then sold it with a complete i5 build, i wish i could fin another V3 localy for cheap to mod and get rid of some parts i have lying around!

Regards,


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2017)

I vote skull and crossbones design on the case


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 3, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> I vote skull and crossbones design on the case



Hmmm, I was thinking of something more unique.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 3, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Well, all I spent was 15€ for 3 spray cans I used (matte white) and 3€ for special spray caps. I think it was well worth it. Happy to give inspiration!



Looks nice , looks much less plastic now 

I hope you ruffed it up a little before painting so the paint don't chip\peal as easy. Might of wanted to use some primer too.


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 3, 2017)

Wow, looks amazing. I did something similar to a cheap mouse, complete disassembly, sanded it and painted some parts white.

I've been thinking of painting my case as well. I plan to use plasti-dip, navy blue or something.


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This pc has the same cooler but i sprayed it black.


Oh damn, I like it m8!



IceScreamer said:


> Wow, looks amazing. I did something similar to a cheap mouse, complete disassembly, sanded it and painted some parts white.
> 
> I've been thinking of painting my case as well. I plan to use plasti-dip, navy blue or something.


Hmmm, plasti-dip seems like a more stretchy, easier to pulloff thing as to what I have. I also need some lighting for the case, I think it would fit the new white.

EDIT: Pozdrav susjed


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 7, 2017)

UPDATE: I added a battery sticker, I don't know why but it just looks so cool 

* - click on image


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2017)

You should've painted it red or black, then it would've performed better in benchmarks and in games. On avg, white components are 5-10% slower 

Or you could get a "get fast" sticker To compensate


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 8, 2017)

Or a speed racer sticker, from that 70' s cartoon


----------



## AsRock (Nov 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> You should've painted it red or black, then it would've performed better in benchmarks and in games. On avg, white components are 5-10% slower
> 
> Or you could get a "get fast" sticker To compensate



Has to be stripes though, circles and squares don't count. 

White does reflect heat .


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2017)

Pain that mesh white


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 8, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Pain that mesh white



The mesh was the only thing I specifically wanted to stay black ^^


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 8, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> UPDATE: I added a battery sticker, I don't know why but it just looks so cool
> 
> * - click on image
> View attachment 93819





Thats my favourite bit so far....


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thats my favourite bit so far....



Slowly, I'll be adding more and more, but every little bit, even small one like this sticker, requires extraordinary planing


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 8, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Slowly, I'll be adding more and more, but every little bit, even small one like this sticker, requires extraordinary planing




Forget RGB  and LED.........OCD  it to the max


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Slowly, I'll be adding more and more, but every little bit, even small one like this sticker, requires extraordinary planing









I had a small one at top, also, this reminds me that i new to make some decals for my case and some changes too

Regards.,


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Forget RGB  and LED.........OCD  it to the max



I'm OCD free, but thanks anyways  Volume must always be ata factor of 5 tho.



peche said:


> I had a small one at top, also, this reminds me that i new to make some decals for my case and some changes too
> Regards.,



Hey m8! Hmmm, it's a nice dragon and all, but what I really want is something unique, something no one else has. EDIT: I also love Thermaltake :3 Case, all case fans and PSU :3

@everyone, if you have an idea of a case paint/design you haven't seen yet, preferably in B&W, we-ha!


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Hey m8! Hmmm, it's a nice dragon and all, but what I really want is something unique, something no one else has. EDIT: I also love Thermaltake :3 Case, all case fans and PSU :3



what about something fro your favorite game, my case has a decal from black mesa, research facility, maybe something from your all time favorite video game can help 

Regards,


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 25, 2017)

I think my girlfriend completely out-done herself. She also wanted the photos to be taken properly. I had to make her pizza for dinner now. But hey, sounds fair to me 

Whaddya guys think? **I can't even, it's sooooooooo cooooooooooooool**

*- clickety-click
 

Edit: Pictures are shitty, will reupload tomorrow, network compression -.-


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 27, 2017)

Well, it is finally finished. Of course, Claptrap only I mean. What might appear on my case next, who knows, but this is it. Any suggestions? 













*P.s.: The "message" is used for sticky notes *


----------



## Thimblewad (Aug 15, 2018)

*UPDATE*

Hi guys! After a loooong time, I've kicked my PC gaming into next gear and I decided to upgrade.

*NEW: Motherboard*, *CPU*, *RAM, NVME SSD*, *cable management*, *some style* and a new *monitor!*

I've also *re-arranged my gaming room* and made myself a* bookshelf with component boxes*.





FPS layout




Racing layout




Night mode




Close-up Clappy trappy




Insides








EDIT: I forgot the "book" shelf 



*I'd love to answer any questions about the build so ask away!*


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 15, 2018)

Your PC gave me a boner. 

N1 mate.


----------



## Thimblewad (Aug 15, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> Your PC gave me a boner.
> 
> N1 mate.



Thanks! Limited resources, but I'm getting there. Do what you can with what you have, haha.


----------



## IceScreamer (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks really good.
Can I recommend one tiny thing, I think it will look alright. You could take some sand paper and lightly remove the paint from the top of the RADEON writing on the GPU side. I think it's supposed to be black so it should pop really nice. Just a recommendation, even like this it looks great.


----------



## Thimblewad (Aug 15, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> Looks really good.
> Can I recommend one tiny thing, I think it will look alright. You could take some sand paper and lightly remove the paint from the top of the RADEON writing on the GPU side. I think it's supposed to be black so it should pop really nice. Just a recommendation, even like this it looks great.



You sir, are a genious!



*Greetings from "susjed" *


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 15, 2018)

Such small details can make whole lot of difference


----------



## Thimblewad (Aug 15, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> Such small details can make whole lot of difference


It makes a huge difference, I love it! 

 on me when I go on vacation to Croatia next year


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Very nice.
All that and you still have a girlfriend, she is real right?


----------



## Thimblewad (Aug 16, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Very nice.
> All that and you still have a girlfriend, she is real right?



Thanks!

Yes, she's real and I'm not even good looking, hahahaha 

EDIT: I've decided to throw in some benchmark results, temperatures etc. to get you a "rough idea" of the configuration and everything.

The idea is that this is a several year old build and she's my "baby". I've thrown money at her, made her cry, man... Makes you feel kinda bad for my girlfriend but I love her just as much 
So, this is gonna get quite long: component-by-component analizing shit to explain the way I made her work. And in-advance: Any extra tinkering help is appreciated. I know much but not that much.

I have decided to move the discussion here. Thread can be locked!


----------

